# [SOLVED] Issues with Adobe Illustrator CS4



## Jellie (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, so move it if necessary. :laugh:

I'm having some issues with my Adobe Illustrator CS4 in my Adobe CS4 Master Collection. I run Windows 7 32bit. About a year ago, I tried to download a trial version of Illustrator CS4, but something went wrong in the download it didn't finish. I tried uninstalling whatever it managed to install through Add/Remove programs, but it froze up during installation. I tried a second time - same process: redownloaded and installed it, but got the same result as last time. I tried uninstalling again, but my PC refuses.

Eventually, I ended up purchasing Adobe CS4 Master Collection, hoping that Illustrator would just decide to work. But, of course, Illustrator still does not work while all of the other CS4 programs work fine. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling Master Collection a few times, but it didn't help.









This is what it shows under my Add/Remove Programs. Notice there are two Adobe Illustrators AND an Adobe Master Collection.

My question is: What in the world can I do to fix this? I've tried everything I know except reformatting my computer... :4-dontkno

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Issues with Adobe Illustrator CS4*

Hi Jellie, welcome to TSF

Run Adobe CS4 Clean Script to clear out any faulty installations, including the trial version, which might be preventing you from installing CS4. http://www.adobe.com/support/contact/cs4clean.html



> The Adobe CS4 Clean Script will help resolve installation problems experienced by users of Adobe Creative Suite 4 software. The script can clean up install records for any beta and pre-release installations of Adobe Creative Suite 4 or Point Products. The Adobe CS4 Clean Script is designed to not interfere with existing Creative Suite 3 products, but it allows you to specify if you wish to remove them as well.
> 
> 1. Back-up all data stored in Adobe product directories prior to using the CS4Clean Script, including custom plug-ins, preference files or profiles you have installed.
> 2. Uninstall the Adobe Creative Suite 4 products prior to using the CS4 Clean Script.
> ...


----------



## Jellie (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Issues with Adobe Illustrator CS4*

That did the trick! I had tried the Clean Script a few months ago, but I must have done it wrong. 

It took a while for me to get it working because it requires the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility, and Microsoft no longer offers it for technical reasons. I ended up downloading it from a file sharing site. :grin:

Anyway, thanks for the help, koala!


----------

